# Die Faszination des Rahmenbaus



## Fettkloß (17. Oktober 2003)

hat mich heute voll plattgehauen !!!

Mein Mercury Rahmen ist angekommen - ich bin zugegeben schon etwas verwöhnt aber der Rahmen ist schlicht und ergreifen SCHÖN . Super sauber verarbeitet und gepulvert 



ES  IST  EIN  TRAUM !!!!!!!!!!!


Ich versuche hier jetzt mal ein Bild rein zu stellen - wenns nicht klappt bitte folgenen Link :

www.digimania.de - und dann das Mitglied Manse suchen - ich hab da ein paar Fahrradbilder


----------



## Fettkloß (17. Oktober 2003)

Ich lern das nie mit den scheiß Bildern ins netz stellen !!!!!
na ja - dafür klappts mit dem biken  besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (17. Oktober 2003)

Ich sitz hier und schau mir den Rahmen an - das wird das absolut geilste Mercury was es auf Gottes Erdboden je gegeben hat !!!

Selbst die von Berwerk werden hier vorm Hoftor liegen und mich um Einlass anflehen das sie es mal live sehen dürfen !!!

Die letzte " ECHTE" Kultmarke war für mich  FAT Chance . BW ist auf dem Weg dahin - ich hoffe die versauens nicht - (DasGemini wurde schon etwas lieblos abgestuft ) und bauen weiter schöne solide Rahmen .


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Oktober 2003)

Die Farbkombination finde ich sehr gelungen!


----------



## Lumix (18. Oktober 2003)

@Tyrolens
 Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das??? und wie groß bist Du??? sieht echt voll groß aus!!!!!

Echt ein Klasse Rahmen!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Oktober 2003)

Das ist nicht mein Rahmen, sondern der vom Fettkloß. 
Dem nic nach zu urteilen, ist er 210 m groß und 150 kg schwer.


----------



## Lumix (18. Oktober 2003)

...na, dann bin ich mal auf den Lenker und die Kurbeln gespannt


----------



## Lumix (18. Oktober 2003)

.....orginal Bergwerk??

@Fettkloß

Ist das eine Sonderfarbe oder einen von den neuen Farben (50 Aufpreis), die Anthony schon angkündigt hat???.


----------



## Stefan L. (18. Oktober 2003)

Hab meinen Mercury auch letzten Freitag erhalten, schwarz/Alu gebürstet. Das Ding ist wirklich ein Kunstwerk. Dagegen sieht der Rocky Mountain Vertex meines Kumpels, obwohl um einiges teurer, wie ein einfallsloser Taiwan-Rahmen aus, wenn man sich die Dekore wegdenkt.
Lob an Bergwerk!


----------



## AnthonyXIV (19. Oktober 2003)

@  Fettkloß, 

was müssen wir denn tun um das komplett aufgebaute Bike sehen zu dürfen? 
Reicht eine Runde "Gemeinschaftliches Indenstaubwerfen" oder was stellst Du Dir vor?

Wir werden uns da sicher einig! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Fettkloß (19. Oktober 2003)

@ Anthony - ich hatte in einem anderen Thread schonmal drüber geschrieben wie es aufgebaut wird - in dem hread mit Carloz war das der übrigens auch ein tolles Mercury aufgebaut hat .

Wann es fertig ist kann ich noch nicht sagen - aber ich werde mich vor lauter Stolz wahrscheinlich eh nicht zurückhalten können Bilder zu zeigen - also wenn du willst kannste dich ja vor Begeisterung dann im Staub wälzen .


Rahmen ist Größe L /Gewicht 1941gr !! - Sonderfarbe - die ich gerade noch so vor Torschluss ohne Aufpreis bekommen hab .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flat ecke (20. Oktober 2003)

mal ne dumme frage: hab gehört, dass die rahmen in taiwan gebaut werden. stimmt das? auf der homepage ist nix eindeutiges zu finden.


----------



## Lumix (20. Oktober 2003)

....das ist Made in Germany.

@ flat ecke 

Ich habe die Fertigung bei Bergwerk mal gesehen.  Vom 5m Rohr zum fertigen Bike; ich war beeindruckt. 
Da gebe ich gern etwas mehr Geld aus.


----------



## flat ecke (20. Oktober 2003)

na dann. ansonsten  fände ich die preise auch arg überzogen. sehen schon gut aus die dinger. aber ob die soviel besser sind als ne taiwan rahmen für 600 euro weniger...ich bin noch hin und her gerissen.

kann man irgendwo infos über die fertigung bekommen?


----------



## Fettkloß (20. Oktober 2003)

das mit den Preisen hab ich schnmal hier irgendwo gelesen - da fand auch einer das die saftig sind .

Ich hab keine Ahnung wo ihr eure Bikes oder Rahmen kauft ?? 699  für einen in Dland gemachten Rahmen mit der Qualität - incl. Decor & Pulverung ist ein sehr fairer Preis ---- oder nicht ??


Was ist denn dann eigentlich mit dem Rotwildgerümpel ? Die werden grade mal in Dland zusammengespaxt - Rahmenbau /Oberfläche -- alles im Ausland --- Und die Preise ???????? Da könnt ihr euch aufregen - da legt Ihr für ein Hardtailrahmen mal locker 200 mehr hin - garnicht zu reden von Fullys !!Und besser sind die bestimmt nicht!!!

Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel die die über die Preise meckern denn für ein Meruryrahmen ausgeben würden - was ist euch der realistisch Wert ?


----------



## chris84 (20. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaub die einzigsten in Dland geschweißten Rahmen sind noch Bergwerk und Nicolai, alle andren kaufen in Taiwan etc. (ohne gewähr).
Stell dir dazu mal folgendes vor: Der Ingenieur, der entwickelt und der Maschinenbaumeister, der schweißt verdienen deutschen Lohn (genau wie wir alle), der erheblich über dem in Fernost liegt. Nur wenn leute so was kaufen, können auch wir hier viel verdienen, egal wo wir arbeiten (Beamte mal ausgeschlossen  )
Also ist der Preis keineswegs illosorisch (ich empfehle jedem dazu mal eine Werksbesichtigung bei einem der o.g. hersteller, Bergwerk werd ich früher oder später auch mal besuchen  )

Dazu nochwas: sagen wir dein Rahmen bricht konstruktionsbedingt. Du schickst ihn zu bergwerk und der Ingenieur und der Schweißer begutachten ihn noch in der gleichen Woche und stellen einen kapitalen denkfehler fest. Die laufende Produktion wird sofort geändert und du bekommst einen neudurchdachten Rahmen, sagen wir innerhalb von 4 Wochen. Im gegensatz dazu Taiwan: der Rahmen landet beim Importeur und du bekommst aus der laufenden Serie nen neuen, mit gleichem Fehler. Der rahmen wird wohl irgendwann (wenn genug zusammen sind) zum Hersteller geschickt. Der setzt sich dann mit dem Betrieb, der die Rahmen schweißt in verbindung und es folgt eine änderung in der Serienproduktion. Bis dahin (einschicken von dir und änderung der Produktion) ist gut und gerne ein halbes bis dreivierteljahr vergangen. Erst das Modell fürs nächste Jahr geniest eine Verbesserung.
Ähnliche Verbesserungen im laufenden Betrieb finden auch bei Magura statt, ohne dass der kunde direkt was davon merkt. 

Und ich denke: All das ist mir mein Geld wert, und wer die augen aufhält bekommt auch nen Mercury für 600 (z.Zt. z.B. bei meinem Händler, direkt von der Hausmesse bei Bergwerk)
Und da kann man nun wirklich nicht meckern!

Wir müssen in unseren Standort Deutschland investieren! Wenn wir das geld ins ausland tragen, können wir lange auf unseren Aufschwung warten!

(-> My Opinion!)

MFG
Chris


----------



## flat ecke (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fettkloß _
> *das mit den Preisen hab ich schnmal hier irgendwo gelesen - da fand auch einer das die saftig sind .
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung wo ihr eure Bikes oder Rahmen kauft ?? 699  für einen in Dland gemachten Rahmen mit der Qualität - incl. Decor & Pulverung ist ein sehr fairer Preis ---- oder nicht ??
> ...



kann ich dir sagen: bei 500 euro würd ich wohl schwach werden...aber ist auch egal, 700 werde ich nicht ausgeben...kann die kohle ja auch nicht kacken...
wo gibt es denn die infos zur fertigung der rahmen? auf der hp steht nicht, dass die komplett in dland gemacht werden, meine infos, dass die auch in taiwan geschweißt werden war zumindest nicht von jemandem der keine ahnung hat. lass mich gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen, und dann verstehe ich auch die preise...wobei sich trotzdem die frage stellt, ob 500 euro aufpreis zu nem 0815 taiwan rahmen gerechtfertigt sind. wenn der rahmen doppelt so lange hält, ok. wobei ich das mal zu bezweifeln mag. soll sich jetzt nicht anhören, als hätte ich was gegen die bergwerk rahmen . wenn ich die kohle hätte, und nicht sparen müsste, würde ich mir den mercury sofort kaufen. hab ich aber nicht. deswegen muss ich nach günstigen plv ausschau halten. so einfach ist das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flat ecke (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chris84 _
> *Ich glaub die einzigsten in Dland geschweißten Rahmen sind noch Bergwerk und Nicolai, alle andren kaufen in Taiwan etc. (ohne gewähr).
> Stell dir dazu mal folgendes vor: Der Ingenieur, der entwickelt und der Maschinenbaumeister, der schweißt verdienen deutschen Lohn (genau wie wir alle), der erheblich über dem in Fernost liegt. Nur wenn leute so was kaufen, können auch wir hier viel verdienen, egal wo wir arbeiten (Beamte mal ausgeschlossen  )
> Also ist der Preis keineswegs illosorisch (ich empfehle jedem dazu mal eine Werksbesichtigung bei einem der o.g. hersteller, Bergwerk werd ich früher oder später auch mal besuchen  )
> ...



verkauft dein händler auch übers inet? 600 könnten mich evtl auch noch schwach machen...

wie gesagt, wenn das alles in dland gemacht wird, versteh ich auch die hohen preise. das sagt aber noch nichts über den qualitätsvorteil der rahmen aus...wie gesagt, wenn man aufs geld gucken muss und nicht einfach mal 2000 euro für ein bike hat, kann man nicht einfach 700*+ euro ausgeben. da bringt auch die liebe zum vaterland nix...kann ja nicht noch 2 jahre sparen, bevor ich mir dann ein bike kaufe...


----------



## carloz (21. Oktober 2003)

@flat:

Ich versteh das schon mit dem Geld. Hab auch lange überlegt und bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass es mich glücklicher macht einen BERGWERK Rahmen zu haben ! Ob sich das nun lohnt, ob er erst nach 10 Jahren oder schon nächstes Jahr bricht, ob ein taiwanischer länger hält, ob ich für 2,9 cent/min nach Amerika telefonieren kann, obwohl ich da garkeinen kenne ?! 

JUNGE: Lebe, jetzt ! Kauf dir, was dich glücklich macht. Du lebst nur einmal. Ich denke ich weiss nur, dass du falls dir dein Rahmen mal putt gehen würde bestimmt easier nen noien bekommst, als vom Importeur. 
Die Entscheidung triffst du allein. Ich hab jedenfalls BERGWERK gekauft, weil mir die Fa. gefällt, die philosphie und die Arbeit. Und die Loide sind auch nett (glaub ich jedenfalls  ).

Und das mit dem Werksbesuch, da kann doch Anthony mal n statement zu geben ? Ich mein, wenn man mit n paar Loitz da mal ne Führung machen kann/darf ?! Dann sehen wir ja, was da los is 

Was meint Ihr ?!

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Lumix (21. Oktober 2003)

@carloz

Ich hätte es nicht besser schreiben können. 


@flat ecke
caloz hat das schon sehr gut beschrieben. Wenn es Dir nur um das biken als solches geht und die Bikemarke, dass Aussehen völlig egal sind und es nur um einen schmalen Kurs geht, kauf Dir ein günstiges Bike uns gut ist.

Es ist doch in allen Bereichen so, ob Kleidung, Autos, usw. das der Name immer für ein Image steht. Setzt in eBay mal eine gebrauchte Hose ohne einen Markennamen und eine Diesel...... da liegen Welten zwischen.



....ach, die Leute bei Bergwerk sind echt gut daruf!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2003)

Da bin ich also nicht der Einzige, der sich über´s Preis/Leistungsverhältnis eines  2.000,- Rahmen macht.

Konkret geht´s um den Pfadfinder, der absolut gesehen, alles andere als günstig ist. Um´s gleiche Geld bekomme ich auch einen Turner 5 spot und der ist meiner Meinung nach noch mal um einiges besser und schöner verarbeitet. Nur: Was, wenn das Teil bricht? Dann nämlich kann ich nur drauf hoffen, dass die Amis Mitleid mit mir haben und sich der Sache annehmen. Tun sie das nicht, habe ich wohl Pech gehabt.
Bricht mir hingegen ein Bergwerk Rahmen, kann ich zur Not auch nach Pforzheim fahren und dort Amok laufen.


----------



## Lumix (21. Oktober 2003)

.....und stehe dazu.

Für mich war die Kaufentscheidung eine Sache von 5sec....... habe so ohne böses im Sinn die Bike durchgeblättert, eine Bergwerkwerbung (FAUNUS) gesehen und es war klar........ ICH KAUFE EIN BERGWERK!!!! fragt mich nicht warum. Dafür hätte ich auch ein Jahr gespart und den Kitt aus dem Fensterrahmen gegessen!!!!!!!


----------



## flat ecke (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tyrolens _
> *Da bin ich also nicht der Einzige, der sich über´s Preis/Leistungsverhältnis eines  2.000,- Rahmen macht.
> 
> Konkret geht´s um den Pfadfinder, der absolut gesehen, alles andere als günstig ist. Um´s gleiche Geld bekomme ich auch einen Turner 5 spot und der ist meiner Meinung nach noch mal um einiges besser und schöner verarbeitet. Nur: Was, wenn das Teil bricht? Dann nämlich kann ich nur drauf hoffen, dass die Amis Mitleid mit mir haben und sich der Sache annehmen. Tun sie das nicht, habe ich wohl Pech gehabt.
> Bricht mir hingegen ein Bergwerk Rahmen, kann ich zur Not auch nach Pforzheim fahren und dort Amok laufen.  *



wenn das dann was hilft. ich wag mal zu bezweifeln, dass die dir nach 5,5 jahren noch auf kulanz einen neuen geben...wenn doch, wäre es natürlich toll. 

@ alle: dass ich jetzt lebe, weiß ich. aber ich weiß auch, dass ich mir gedanken um meine kohle machen muss. 400 oder 500 euro mehr ist schon wieder ein halber urlaub. oder was anderes. werde mir also doch auch mal gedanken um den preis machen dürfen. desweiteren hatte ich eigentlich nur gefragt, ob der preisunterschied sich auch in der qualität bemerkbar macht. wenn man die hp von bergwerk anguckt und kommentare hier liest, haben die ja auch einen anderen anspruch an sich selber. müssen sie ja auch, ich kann ja shclecht sagen, meine rahmen sind zwar genauso kacke wie die anderen, aber ich schreib mal bergwerk drauf und dann kann ich ja mehr dafür nehmen. nach eurer argumentation ist es ja reine image frage, und darauf könnte ich auch verzichten. ich find die rahmen sehr schön, und wenn sie einen qualitätsvorteil haben, könnte ich mir einen kauf vorstellen. wenn nicht, dann nicht. aus dem alter, dass ich nur bestaunt werden will, weil ich ja ein so tolles bergwerk fahre, bin ich raus. also hab ich den ansprich, dass, wenn ich gutes geld zahle, ich auch gute leistung haben will. habe den eindruck, das stempelt mich hier zu ner art bergwerk frevler. naja, ich würde mir zumindest keinen 700 euro rahmen wegen der farbe und der philosophie kaufen, oder weil die leute sympathisch sind. wüsste gerne mal, was anthony dazu sagt, aber das kann ja nicht wirklich der anspruch von bergwerk sein. falls doch, weiß ich nur, welchen rahmen ich nicht kaufe. für farben und philosophien gebe ich nicht so ein schweinegeld aus. 
also leute, sagt mir argumente, warum der rahmen besser ist als der von der stange. muss ja nicht gleich viemmal besser sein, aber bei dem preisunterschied wird man doch mehr qualität erwarten dürfen, oder? ansonsten nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber ich kann es mir einfach im moment nicht leisten, mit den flocken um mich zu werfen. fazit: ich bin bereit leistung zu bezahlen. aber nur status und anderen schnickschnack, das mach ich nicht. 

so, jetzt dürft ihr mich überzeugen...


----------



## carloz (21. Oktober 2003)

@flat:

Ich will dich nicht zu einem frevler stempeln. Ich wollte damit sagen: Wenn du der Meinung bist: kaufs ! Und halt ned ewig rumreden. Bekommst ein günstiges Angebot fürn BW Rahmen dann nimm es, ansonsten kauf halt ein anderes. Das ist DEINE Entscheidung. Ich wollte dir nur sagen nach wlechen Kriterien ich und andere das Fahrrad kauften. Es geht auch nicht um Angeberei oder so. Naja vilelleicht doch 
Aber wie gesagt: Dein e Entscheidung und es ist ja auch garnichts dagegen einzuwenden. Jeder, wie er mag und kann. Hätte ich das Geld nich gehabt, hätte ich mir auch kein BW gekauft, ganz klar. Aber du weisst ja auch: Liebe kann blind machen  Also, nix für ungut. Und berichte über deinen Kauf auf jeden Fall hier !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## peppaman (21. Oktober 2003)

die argumentation mit dem "schon wieder ein halber urlaub" find ich gut....

du hast dir die frage nach des preisunterschieden schon selbst beantwortet:

kauf dir halt ´nen rahmen aus ´nem land, wo die arbeitsbedingungen fragen sowohl nach 100 mehr oder weniger für ein MTB, also auch nach urlaub, geschweige denn einem hobby wie biken so gut wie nicht zulässt.

i love this country 

Gruß
peppa


*wenn ich genug kohle hätte, würde ich mir ein wiesman machen lassen...aber ich liebe meine konas (made in taiwan)."


----------



## AnthonyXIV (21. Oktober 2003)

@ all, 

zum Thema Taiwan kann ich nur sagen, daß Bergwerk noch nie auch nur daran gedacht hat dort zu produzieren. Wir sind weiterhin der Meinung, daß der Standort Deutschland für Bergwerk die ideale Lösung darstellt! 
Natürlich müssen hier auch alle überzeugt werden. Kommt ruhig mal nach Pforzheim und schaut euch die Produktion an. Am besten kurz vorher mal anrufen... dann klappt das auch. Hier werden alle Rahmen von Hand gemacht und auch alle in Deutschland gültigen Vorschriften beachtet. 
@ flat ecke: natürlich kostet das auch etwas mehr. Die Frage nach Mehr-Preis stellt sich hier nicht! Das Bergwerk kostet eben seinen Preis und wers net zahlen will - oder kann, der muss sich eben was anderes kaufen. Was sich trotzdem net ändern wird ist der Preis. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie alle Rahmen, die in China und Taiwan produziert werden. Möglicherweise von Kinderhänden? Die Abwässer mal kurz in den Jiangtse leiten (iss ja groß genug und kost nix).... und den Arbeitern für nen Monat  120,- überwiesen (incl. Sozialabgaben). 
Dann kann der Rahmen auch ruhig  200 - 300 weniger kosten.... die Funktion beim Hardtail dürfte wohl auch ähnlich sein.... aber irgendwie sind die Rahmen dann doch net vergleichbar, oder? 

Also macht euch ruhig selbst ein Bild vom Rahmenbau in Pforzheim. 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Lumix (21. Oktober 2003)

.... und sehr beeindruckt. 

Wir sind extra 500km gefahren um uns Bergwerk mal anzusehen. Ich/wir fanden es  Klasse und der Kaffee war auch lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan L. (21. Oktober 2003)

@flat ecke,
zu deiner Frage obs auch mehr Qualität fürs Geld gibt:
seit neuestem bin ich ja auch BW Mercury Besitzer. Allein von der Verarbeitung her, soweit sie von aussen erkennbar ist (Schweißnähte, Lack) zeigt sich da ungelogen ein großer Unterschied zu nem Fernost-Rahmen, den ich vorher mal hatte (Kinesis). Zudem besticht der Mercury durch Details wie etwa eine sehr durchdachte Zugverlegung und schöne Frästeile (Ausfallenden, Übergang Tretlagergehäuse/Kettenstreben).
Ob sich auch ein echter Stabilitäts- und damit Sicherheitsvorteil gegenüber nem Taiwan-Rahmen ergibt, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber immerhin wird der Mercury von allen, die ihn fahren als äusserst steif beschrieben. Das ist möglicherweise ein Indiz, denn auch der Hot Chili Zymotic soll ja äusserst steif sein, und der hat seine tatsächliche Stabilität ja schon mal auf dem Prüfstand (weiß jetzt nich welches Institut) unter Beweis gestellt. Ich halte den BW Mercury da für ebenbürtig.
Du kaufst also meiner Meinung nach echt nicht nur nen Namen+Image teuer ein, sondern du kriegst echte Leistung fürs Geld. Und wenn du besonderen Wert auf Understatement legst, soweit ich weiß kriegst du BW-Rahmen ohne Aufpreis in allen RAL-Farben und auf Wunsch ohne jegliches Logo am Rahmen.

Also wenn du mich fragst, spar lieber etwas länger, es lohnt sich.
Viel Spaß bei der Entscheidungsfindung... 
Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## flat ecke (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AnthonyXIV _
> *@ all,
> 
> zum Thema Taiwan kann ich nur sagen, daß Bergwerk noch nie auch nur daran gedacht hat dort zu produzieren. Wir sind weiterhin der Meinung, daß der Standort Deutschland für Bergwerk die ideale Lösung darstellt!
> ...



vielleicht habe ich mich nicht richtig verständlich gemacht: mir braucht niemand zu erklären, dass ein taiwan rahmen billiger ist als ein in deutschland gefertigter. dass hier die lohn- und -nebenkosten wesentlich höher sind, asl in taiwan, ist mir klar. keine frage. wenn man die bw homepage anguckt, drängt sich einem der eindruck auf, dass man unter "faszination des rahmenbaus" irgendwie auch einen qualitätsvorsprung gegenüber anderen zu verstehen hat. wenn dieser eindruck falsch sein sollte, dabb tuts mir leid. aber dazu hat noch keiner stellung bezogen. der rahmen an sich müsste mich doch schon zum kauf bewegen, nicht erst ein besuch in den heiligen hallen. oder irre ich mich da? als nochmal: sagt mir doch einfach mal, ob es einen qualitätsunterschied gibt, wenn ja, wo der liegt. ist ja nicht so, als wäre ich nicht bereit, mich überzeugen zu lassen. aber wenn ich schon für einen rahmen  soviel bezahle, dann möchte ich mir auch der qualität sicher sein. und nicht nur ein "in-produkt" oder eine philosophie fahren. das ist meinem hintern nämlich ziemlich egal, auf welcher philosophie er sitzt.

danke für eure antworten


----------



## Stefan L. (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi flat,
sachte ich doch schon wo m.E. der Qualitätsunterschied zu Fernost besteht, lies mal oben nach! und btw, selbst der noch teurere Rocky Mountain Vertex (Kumpel fährt einen) nimmt sich neben dem Bergwerk ziemlich blass aus. Zwar auch gut verarbeitet, aber Lack nicht so gut und Rahmendesign ohne jegliche Finesse.
Also, bei BW ZAHLST DU NICHT (NUR) IRGENDEIN IMAGE!!! Meine Meinung!


----------



## chris84 (21. Oktober 2003)

und der Mercury fährt sich echt wie ein Panzer, so steif ist der (und trotzdem nich überschwer!) das wird dir jeder, der einen fährt, bestätigen. Und der Rahmen hat echt eine geniale Qualität, tip top verarbeitet und die Schweißnähte sind ein echter Augenschmaus! Man sieht, dass der der ihn erstellt hat, sein handwerk versteht!

MFG
Chris


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2003)

Die tatsächlichen Qualitätsunterschiede werden wahrscheinlich  erst bei den Fully Rahmen sichtbar werden. Hardtails fahren sich ja im Prinzip alle gleich, aber bei Fully kann´s extreme Qualitätsunterschiede und v.a. Funktionsunterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Hersteller und Modellen geben.


----------



## flat ecke (21. Oktober 2003)

danke für dei meinungen. damit kann ich wesentlich mehr anfangen als mit "philosophie". 

werde es euch wissen lassen, wofür ich mich letztendlich entschieden habe. 

danke und gruß,

Lars


----------



## Fettkloß (22. Oktober 2003)

OK Anthony - wenn ich mal Zeit hab ruf ich an und komm dann vorbei 

Ist es möglich das man dann anstatt Kaffee nen weizenbier oder evtl. nen glühwein bekommen kann ????Wenn du willst bring ich n paar kumpels mit - das wird dann die ******ste Besichtigung die du je erlebt hast !!

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## AnthonyXIV (22. Oktober 2003)

@ Fettkloß, 

ruf einfach an, wenn Du mit Deinem Bike fertig bist... denn das wirst Du ja sicherlich mitbringen wollen, oder? 
Wir würden es nämlich gerne mal anschauen. Die Sache mit den Erfrischungsgetränken ist schon möglich.... aber sollte natürlich nicht während der Arbeitszeit geschehen!  

Bring also eine Ladung an Leuten mit und Ihr werdet von mir eine kleine Führung, mit anschließender Gestensaft-Verköstigung bekommen!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## chris84 (22. Oktober 2003)

ich will mit!!  
Ich weiß nur net wie ich ausm Saarland nach Pforzheim kommen soll     Mitm Bike is dat ein bisschen weit, und ein Auto hab ich noch keins
@carloz: du hättest doch bestimmt auch interesse   

@fettkloß: sach auf jeden Fall mal bescheid wann du fährst!

Und dann   

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (22. Oktober 2003)

@chris: Na logenZ 
Darf ich da auch Bilder machen ? Oder ist das geheim ? Ich mach ja furchtbar gerne Pix...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (23. Oktober 2003)

@anthony

ok - ich komme irgendwann - aber ob das mercury bis dahin fertig ist ??? Eswird schweineteuer aufgebaut und das geht halt kohlemäßig nicht so schnell - (warum sind eigentlich die fox gabeln so höllenteuer?)

heute nacht hab ich mir dann auch noch überlegt die Laufräder selber zu machen - ich finde die naben von chris king so geil oder so was in der richtung - na ja mal sehen .

und dann braucht das gemini auch noch ne neue gabel und evtl. nen dämpfer - mannnnnnnn warum is der krempel nur so teuer ?

@ chris84 & carloz - ja ich sag bescheid wenn ich fahre - vielleicht trifft man sich ja dort - kamera nehm ich auch mit --logo !!!


----------



## Brägel (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tyrolens _
> *Die tatsächlichen Qualitätsunterschiede werden wahrscheinlich  erst bei den Fully Rahmen sichtbar werden. Hardtails fahren sich ja im Prinzip alle gleich, aber bei Fully kann´s extreme Qualitätsunterschiede und v.a. Funktionsunterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Hersteller und Modellen geben. *



Hardtails fahren sich mitnichten gleich. Ich habe zwar kein Bergwerk HT, kann aber sagen, dass mein Storck Rebel Team überhaupt kein Vergleich mit einem Billig-Rahmen ist.

Im Detail ist dieser extrem aufwändig geformt und verarbeitet. Das macht sich in der Steifigkeit bemerkbar. Diese ist sehr deutlich beim Fahren zu spüren. Ich hatte vorher einen Red Bul Rahmen (auch HT) von Rose und der hat sich dagegen gewunden wie eine Gummikuh. Den Storck läßt dagegen auch mein Gewicht völlig kalt. Egal ob in Kompressionen oder im Wiegetritt. Der Rahmen hat mal in der Teamausführung über 1.000,- Euro gekostet. Das ist er auch wert.

Wenn Bergwerk das auch so gut kann, dann sind diese Rahmen auch Preise in dieser Dimension wert. Ich erwäge den Kauf eines Faunus weil mein Hintern endlich mal etwas geschmeidiger geschaukelt werden will  und ich dann mit den gleichen Waffen wie mein Weib kämpfen kann  denn die hat das Faunus aus Kohlefaser.


----------

